# Priest Retirement



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A local priest was being honored at his retirement dinner
after 25 years in the parish.

A local politician and member of the congregation was 
chosen to make the presentation and to give a little
speech at the dinner.

However, he was delayed, so the priest decided to say 
a few words while they waited:

"I got my first impression of the parish from the first
confession I heard here. I thought I had been assigned 
to a terrible place. The very first person who entered my
confessional told me he had stolen a television set and,
when questioned by the police, was able to lie his way out
of it. He had also stolen money from his parents, embezzled
from his employer, had an affair with his best friend's wife, 
and taken illicit drugs. I was appalled.

"But as the days went on, I learned that not all my people
were not all like that and I had, indeed, come to a fine parish 
full of good and loving people."

Just as the priest finished his talk, the politician arrived
full of apologies for being late. He immediately began to
make his presentation and said: "I'll never forget the first
day our parish priest arrived. In fact, I had the honor of
being the first person to go to him for confession."

Moral of the story: Never, _ever_ be late.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

You snooze, you loose. lol

Good one!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

He put his foot in his mouth and didn't even know it!:lol:


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

That's funny Nick.:lol:


----------

